# Hello from Iceland



## DodoBerndsen (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi my name is Theodora and my nickname is Dódó 

I have been knitting and crocheting since I can remember.
I am a mother of 3 and 2 stepchildren, I also have 1 bird and 2 labrador/malamute/siberian mix dogs.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome from Scotland, I visited Iceland many years ago, its a beautiful country


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hey from northeast England I have an Alaskan malamute and she is very stubborn . Look forward to hearing more from you and hopefully seeing pictures of what you make


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome! KP is one thing I look forward to seeing each morning and I hope that you do too. I have been to Iceland once ... it is just beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome from the Land Down Under....


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome from Maine! I hope to visit Iceland some day.


----------



## Gran O'Malley (Jul 19, 2014)

And a warm hello from New Mexico, USA. Would love to visit Iceland, and have read a fair amount about its history and strong people.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome Dodo ,I am sure you do lovely work that we can all learn from .


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome from really, really down under, Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome from Long Island, New York. I have heard that Iceland is one of the nicest places to live.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City. Looking forward to seeing your knitting.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome from New York State! My sister-in-law will be traveling to Iceland for a photography vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

iceland do people actually live there
in that cold?????????

amazing!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Western North Carolina! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Dodo, and welcome from France.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome to KP Dodo from the Pacific NW (Washington St.)


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning Dodo (also my sister' nick name). My son visited Iceland years ago and loved it! And I love the beautiful yarn from Iceland. Welcome from Canada.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning Dodo (also my sister' nick name) from Canada. My son visited Iceland years ago and loved it! And I love the beautiful yarn from Iceland.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome from Wales(uk).


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome from Hot & Sunny Texas.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome from NYC. You will love it here.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome to one of the nicest places to be - KP! Coming from Ohio.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there and welcome from me angela in the uk to you and I hope that you love it hear as much as I do and if you ever need any help or advice I no someone here will be glad to help you as they have always helped me very much and they are friendly people

angela



DodoBerndsen said:


> Hi my name is Theodora and my nickname is Dódó
> 
> I have been knitting and crocheting since I can remember.
> I am a mother of 3 and 2 stepchildren, I also have 1 bird and 2 labrador/malamute/siberian mix dogs.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Dodo, and welcome from Tennessee! My daughter visited Iceland briefly on the way home from an exchange student trip to Germany years ago.... she loved it! Hope you will soon feel at home on KP!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## DodoBerndsen (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your welcome greetings  
I already feel at home


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome from Canada. We have been to Iceland and thought it a most unique country - loved the wild ponies - and hope to go back again one day.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Do'do' and welcome from CC.. :lol:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to you from the Beautiful State of Texas USA


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

A warm welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Dodo and welcome to KP, glad you joined us.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Theodora,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Minnesota. We have had several speakers from Iceland at our Sons of Norway meetings. Their knitting was amazing.
Anxious to see yours.
You will love KP, everyone is so friendly and nice.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome from Jacksonville FL. We were stationed at Keflavik in the 80's. My middle daughter often says that this was the best place we ever lived. I remember the cold, she remembers the snow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Ohio.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome from Glenboro, Manitoba, Canada. My mother-in-law was Icelandic.So my husband is 1/2. I live in a small community that has many descendants of the first Icelandic families to settle in Manitoba. The oldest Icelandic Lutheran Church in Canada is about 6 miles south of us and is still in use for special occasions such as weddings.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Welcome to KP from Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello from Michign, USA.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome from sunny Scotland


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Nice to meet you Theodora, and welcome from Somerset, UK.
We returned from a visit to your interesting country six weeks ago. I loved the knitwear!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome. Loved your country when I visited about 6 yrs ago. I spend my summers near Gimli, Manitoba which has a large population of Icelandic folks so I'm very familiar with your foods and customs.
I also have 3 Icelandic horses which we trail ride and my grand kiddos love. 
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## dollydollydolly (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Lethbridge, Alberta,Canada


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!

I have always wanted to visit Iceland. I've landed there plenty of times--via Icelandic Air--on my way to Germany, but I've never had the time to get off and explore the country. Some day, I hope.

Hazel


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

hello dodo glad to have you with us x


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

DodoBerndsen said:


> Hi my name is Theodora and my nickname is Dódó
> 
> I have been knitting and crocheting since I can remember.
> I am a mother of 3 and 2 stepchildren, I also have 1 bird and 2 labrador/malamute/siberian mix dogs.


Welcome from Southern California!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome DoDo from New Jersey, USA. I know you will enjoy this forum immensely.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida. Wow! You are from Iceland.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from a lovely island off the coast of down east Maine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome. From Montana.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello and a warm welcome from Australia


----------



## DodoBerndsen (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your warm welcoming posts


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah, USA - love the nickname


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, from south east England


----------



## Elskablest (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from upstate New York. I've been to Iceland several times. The air is the cleanest in the world. The midnight sun is incredible. I have never been there in winter though. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Maine.

SEA


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to our world..you are going to like it here.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to our world..you are going to like it here.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome from Kansas, I have learned so much from this site, you will love it too.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome, from Colorado!

In the 1970s I taught at the Keflavik air base for the Dept. of Defense Dependents Schools. I was there for 3 years. I really loved it.

When I think of Iceland, I think of beautiful, friendly people in a gorgeous country with a very rich history. 

I'm not surprised that you have been knitting since you can remember. All of the women I met there were very accomplished knitters. Icelandic wool is among the warmest in the world. I, too, look forward to seeing your projects.

Iceland will always hold a special place in my heart. Thank you for joining us. I hope you will love it as much as many of us do and will contribute frequently.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Dodo and warm welcome to KP from Oregon and another knitting dog lover.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

hi and welcome from Kent you live in a beautiful place but my nose always shine red in the cold, not a pretty sight !!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## jamarshall15 (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy - we have 4 Sberian huskies who are all rescue dogs we love them all


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona USA!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Likewise I have visited Iceland (Reykjavik and Akureyri) on two different occasions. Beautiful country. Welcome to KP from southern California.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire, USA. I was stationed at Keflavik Naval Station from 1974-75 when I served in the U.S. Air Force. I went on many tours of the island. It is a beautiful country.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from Arizona! I'm dying to see Iceland and am addicted to Icelandic mystery books! Such a fascinating place with a unique history!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Dodo, welcome from Dublin Ireland. We visited your lovely country a few years ago. I have an Icelandic friend who is also a member of this site. Love your traditional knitwear, i have made a few items.


----------

